# Paraguayan red tegu wont eat!



## Jake (Apr 11, 2016)

I got a Paraguayan red tegu in october. He was about 3 months old When i got him (now hes 9 months old ) he went right into hibernation and only ate one pinkie. And ever since he hasnt eating anything hes been outa hibernation and i tried evey fruit, vegetable, meat everything u can think of i tried fuzzies again and nothing he wont budge. All he does is drink water and sleeps. His humidity is high all the time i soak the cage everyday, his basking is about 100 degrees sometimes more. His uvb light is fine, btw hes in a 50 gallon tank. He wont eat anything.I also tried a feeding bin and he doesnt eat the food. My guess is hes picky but i tried almost everything and he just smells it and walks away. I have a female argentine that is 9 months old and does fine.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 11, 2016)

What's the light schedule? If 12 hrs on off and not eating, I wouldn't worry if he looks good.


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> What's the light schedule? If 12 hrs on off and not eating, I wouldn't worry if he looks good.


Yea ill wake up and turn it on at 8 and turn it off at 8 maybe later he looks pretty decent and is still sorta fat


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Then, I wouldn't sweat it. Keep watching and posting on him please.


----------

